# Я буду по тебе скучать/Я буду тебе скучать.



## adamste81

Is it necessary to have the " по " in the sentence or are they both correct? 

Thank you


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, it is necessary.


----------



## Sobakus

Otherwise it's a mocking answer to "Не скучай мне!" - "Don't you be bored!"


----------



## henrylee100

you can also say
я буду *без тебя* скучать
the meaning is slightly different though, sort of like I'll be bored without you.


----------



## rushalaim

adamste81 said:


> Is it necessary to have the " по " in the sentence or are they both correct?
> 
> Thank you


Some say "Я буду *за* тебя скучать." But this is wrong russian.


----------



## Maroseika

rushalaim said:


> Some say "Я буду *за* тебя скучать." But this is wrong russian.



Не "за тобой"? This is not bad Russian, just dialectisism.


----------



## rushalaim

Maroseika said:


> Не "за тобой"? This is not bad Russian, just dialectisism.


Yeah, right! I'd made a mistake cause never use such form. I heard that form from russians from the southern part of Russia, Kuban.
(I guess ukrainians are guilty. They always spoil russian.)


----------



## henrylee100

rushalaim said:


> Yeah, right! I'd made a mistake cause never use such form. I heard that form from russians from the southern part of Russia, Kuban.
> (I guess ukrainians are guilty. They always spoil russian.)


dude, that's linguistic chauvinism, who's to say whether they spoil or improve Russian?
 Plus, compared to English, Russian just seems too uniform, so imho any regional variations, when discovered, should be welcomed and treated with care and maybe even people should be encouraged to use them locally, alongside standard Russian, especially when such variations don't impede understanding.


----------



## Maroseika

rushalaim said:


> Yeah, right! I'd made a mistake cause never use such form. I heard that form from russians from the southern part of Russia, Kuban.
> (I guess ukrainians are guilty. They always spoil russian.)


Yes, this is due to the Ukrainian and this is not spoiled language, but rather quite normal mixed frontier dialect.


----------



## rushalaim

henrylee100 said:


> dude, that's linguistic chauvinism, who's to say whether they spoil or improve Russian?
> Plus, compared to English, Russian just seems too uniform, so imho any regional variations, when discovered, should be welcomed and treated with care and maybe even people should be encouraged to use them locally, alongside standard Russian, especially when such variations don't impede understanding.


Such a Ukrainians "invention" like "суржик" - isn't it spoilage? The same: prison russian, school russian, "люмпен"-class russian...


----------



## henrylee100

surzhik is an umbrella term that simply means a local dialect.
In Ukraine every city/town has its own 'surzhik' (read dialect).
It's not 'spoilage', it's language evolution. 
 Languages change over time. It's a fact of life. 
Languages also adapt to different environments, thus different social groups will inevitably have their own slang and their own jargon. It's also just a fact of life. Whether or not someone likes or dislikes these changes and variations is that person's own personal issue that has nothing to do with facts. 
Imho, all dialects and variations are equal and statements like 'Ukrainians always spoil things' are rather daft. 
I mean, from a purely linguistic point of view I can see how people can debate about whether Ukrainian is an independent language or whether it's a dialect of Russian (or vice versa for that matter). That sort of debate would make sense, but saying that Ukrainian is somehow inferior to Russian, that it is a spoiled version of Russian makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## rushalaim

henrylee100 said:


> Ukrainians always spoil things' are rather daft.


I just said "ukrainians spoil russian".


> but saying that Ukrainian is somehow inferior to Russian, that it is a spoiled version of Russian makes no sense whatsoever.


"Суржик" - is the second language of Ukraine. But when ukrainians move to live in Russia, they influence on environment, spoil russian.
(I'm not against ukrainians at all! Recently I was in Kiev. I liked the place more then Russia.)


----------



## henrylee100

Common, they don't spoil Russian, they enrich it with new expressions and non-standard pronunciations.
As for surzhik - that term is used very loosely in Ukraine. In its broadest sense it means non-standard Ukrainian but in actuality every region in Ukraine has its own version of it. Surzhik is the real Ukrainian, if you will, since with the recent efforts to Ukrainianise the country the Ukrainian nationalist leaning academics came up with all sorts of words and expressions that they believe should be part of standard Ukrainian but which nobody in their right mind ever uses in Ukraine. The result is that now there is a widening gap between the Ukrainian that people are told they are supposed to speak and the Ukrainian they actually do speak, with the latter being labelled as something bad. Imho, that's crazy and very counter-productive.


----------



## rushalaim

henrylee100 said:


> Common, they don't spoil Russian, they enrich it with new expressions and non-standard pronunciations.
> As for surzhik - that term is used very loosely in Ukraine. In its broadest sense it means non-standard Ukrainian but in actuality every region in Ukraine has its own version of it. Surzhik is the real Ukrainian, if you will, since with the recent efforts to Ukrainianise the country the Ukrainian nationalist leaning academics came up with all sorts of words and expressions that they believe should be part of standard Ukrainian but which nobody in their right mind ever uses in Ukraine. The result is that now there is a widening gap between the Ukrainian that people are told they are supposed to speak and the Ukrainian they actually do speak, with the latter being labelled as something bad. Imho, that's crazy and very counter-productive.


I had a talk with an ukrainian girl. She used a rediculous phrase: "до hори ноhами". I asked her: "Mayby "вверх ногами?". She said: "No! You don't know russian!" It was funny. If that is "language enrichment"...

(When I was in Kiev in May ukrainians talked with me useing "суржик". It was easy to understand them. However it's very difficult to read and impossible to understand ukrainian language at all! It's strange.)


----------



## henrylee100

To me "до hори ноhами" sounds kind of poetic. 
Sure it's not standard Russian but as a dialecticism it totally rocks.
I've never been to Kiev but I've beet to Lutsk and Lviv and I know the local surzhiks in those two cities differ from each other quite a bit even though they are only about 120-130 kilometres distant from each other. They're both considerably more difficult for a Russian to understand than East Ukrainian surzhiks, especially the one spoken in Lviv. The key difference between the surzhiks spoken in West Ukraine and those spoken in East Ukraine is that while in East Ukraine they generally tend to replace standard Ukrainian words with Ukrainianised versions of Russian words, out west and especially in Lviv,  they often use slightly Ukrainianised Polish words for that purpose, although Ukrainianised Russian words are still quite common, especially in places like Lutsk or Rivne. 
Regarding reading and understanding standard Ukrainian - it just takes some getting used to. 
For me, reading it was never much of a problem. Understanding it, on the other hand, sometimes requires quite a bit of effort and while I'm always able to get the gist of an article in a Ukrainian newspaper (for example) a lot of the nuances just go over my head.


----------



## Selyd

1.
Русское *скучать* не совпадает с украинским *скучать*, *скучати*.
В украинском - _скучати за тобою /скучать по тебе/_. Здесь совпадает.
2.
Вверх ногами (рус.) = Вверх ногами (укр.) (эмоционально не окрашено).
Догори ногами, догори дригом (эмоционально окрашено - иронично). Not sounds kind of poetic.
Лексическое и фразеологическое обилие украинского - приличный порог при изучении и восприятии.
Газетный текст и ТВ воспринимаются легче - это не классика.
3.
Суржик - это недоосвоенный русский + украинский или недоосвоенный украинский + русский. Никакой это не второй язык. Is not the second language of Ukraine. Различия, о которых Вы говорите - это диалекты и говоры. Они есть во всех языках - и в русском, и в украинском, и в венгерском ... Наиболее сложный диалект у лемков.


----------



## rushalaim

Selyd said:


> 1.
> Русское *скучать* не совпадает с украинским *скучать*, *скучати*.
> В украинском - _скучати за тобою /скучать по тебе/_. Здесь совпадает.
> 2.
> Вверх ногами (рус.) = Вверх ногами (укр.) (эмоционально не окрашено).
> Догори ногами, догори дригом (эмоционально окрашено - иронично). Not sounds kind of poetic.
> Лексическое и фразеологическое обилие украинского - приличный порог при изучении и восприятии.
> Газетный текст и ТВ воспринимаются легче - это не классика.
> 3.
> Суржик - это недоосвоенный русский + украинский или недоосвоенный украинский + русский. Никакой это не второй язык. Is not the second language of Ukraine. Различия, о которых Вы говорите - это диалекты и говоры. Они есть во всех языках - и в русском, и в украинском, и в венгерском ... Наиболее сложный диалект у лемков.


Конкретно. Не добавить, не убавить. Спасибо! (Кто есть "лемки"?)


----------



## covar

а как по-украински будет "вниз головой" - "доями головою"?


----------



## Sobakus

covar said:


> а как по-украински будет "вниз головой" - "доями головою"?



Додолу тогда уж, яма-то при чём? Между прочим, в том же БСХ *горе* = вверху.


Selyd said:


> 3.
> Суржик - это недоосвоенный русский + украинский или недоосвоенный украинский + русский. Никакой это не второй язык. Is not the second language of Ukraine. Различия, о которых Вы говорите - это диалекты и говоры. Они есть во всех языках - и в русском, и в украинском, и в венгерском ... Наиболее сложный диалект у лемков.



Проблема в том, что суржиком нынче величают любой нестандартный Украинский, имеющий общие элементы со стандартным Русским.


----------



## Selyd

covar said:


> а как по-украински будет "вниз головой" - "доями головою"?


"*Вниз головой*" /Downwards by head/ == вниз головою, сторчма, стовбула (экспрессивно, зависит от ситуации /depends on a situation/).
*Кто есть "лемки"? ==> посмотрите в Википедии - украинцы, русины, гуцулы,  бойки, лемкы, лужичане.*
"До ями головою"/To a hole by a head/ - на украинском означает, что покойника несут неправильно /Died carry incorrectly/.


----------

